# Cluth kit or Springs?



## KnightRyder (Jan 5, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of clutch work I should have done to my bike. I just got 30 inch zillas and wondering if i just need a secondary or primary spring or a whole clutch kit so i can have more low end torque?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Just get springs. No need in buying the whole kit.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If its for the Can-Am....get the Dalton Kit for it.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just shot you a message!


----------

